# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون هيئة أسواق المال رقم 7 لسنة  2010

## لارين

اللائحة التنفيذية 
للقانون رقم 7 لسنة 2010
بشأن إنشاء هيئة أسواق المال وتنظيم نشاط الأوراق المالي

صدر القانون رقم 7 لسنة 2010 بشأن إنشاء هيئة أسواق المال وتنظيم نشاط الأوراق المالية في 
21 فبراير2010 ونشر في الجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 28 فبراير 2010. 

كما صدر مرسوم تسمية أعضاء مجلس مفوضي هيئة أسواق المال بتاريخ 8 سبتمبر 2010 
ونشر في الجريدة الرسمية بعددها الصادر بتاريخ 19 سبتمبر 2010. 

وقد نصت المادة 152 من القانون على أنه "على الهيئة أن تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون 
خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور مرسوم تسمية مجلس المفوضين وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية". 
بناء عليه فقد أصدر مجلس مفوضي هيئة أسواق المال قراره رقم 2 في اجتماعه رقم 2011/4 
المنعقد يوم الخميس الموافق 3 مارس 2011 بالموافقة على اللائحة التنفيذية واصدارها. 

ادخل على اللينك المرفق للمزيد من اللائحة
http://www.kuwaitcma.org/upload/cma_...8_2013_851.pdf

----------

